# Trump tells Hannity that all the states he won had no election fraud



## DrLove (Apr 20, 2021)

Only a loser would make comments this stupid.   

Former President Donald Trump has said that there was no election fraud in states that he won during the 2020 presidential election.​​Trump made his comment during an interview with Fox News host Sean Hannity broadcast from Mar-a-Lago on Monday night. Hannity asked Trump his thoughts about Georgia's recently passed voting law, which has been criticized by Democrats as racist and anti-democratic.​​"Florida, Ohio, all of the states that we won, were properly run," Trump said, claiming that all red states in the 2020 election had "properly run" their elections with enough safeguards against fraud.​








						Donald Trump Says All the States That Voted for Him Had No Election Fraud
					

"Florida, Ohio, all of the states that we won, were properly run," Trump said, speaking of states he thought had adequate voter fraud safeguards.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 20, 2021)

And Hannity and the sheep buy it without question or reservation.


----------



## Polishprince (Apr 20, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Only a loser would make comments this stupid.
> 
> Former President Donald Trump has said that there was no election fraud in states that he won during the 2020 presidential election.​​Trump made his comment during an interview with Fox News host Sean Hannity broadcast from Mar-a-Lago on Monday night. Hannity asked Trump his thoughts about Georgia's recently passed voting law, which has been criticized by Democrats as racist and anti-democratic.​​"Florida, Ohio, all of the states that we won, were properly run," Trump said, claiming that all red states in the 2020 election had "properly run" their elections with enough safeguards against fraud.​
> 
> ...



Why do you and Sleepy Joe think that elections are fraudulent in Ohio and Florida?

Trump seems to be spot on correct here.


----------



## Jets (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## BS Filter (Apr 20, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> And Hannity and the sheep buy it without question or reservation.


Anyone that believes over 80 million people voted for Biden is an idiot.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 20, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > And Hannity and the sheep buy it without question or reservation.
> ...


And there ya go.


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile (Apr 20, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Only a loser would make comments this stupid.


Excellent explanation.





						Finally a leak out of the Biden Administration
					

https://www.cnn.com/2021/04/20/politics/biden-george-floyd-brother/index.html "He was just calling. He knows how it is to lose a family member. And he knows that the process of what we're going through so he was just letting us know that he was praying for us, and hoping that everything would...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## marvin martian (Apr 20, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Only a loser would make comments this stupid.
> 
> Former President Donald Trump has said that there was no election fraud in states that he won during the 2020 presidential election.​​Trump made his comment during an interview with Fox News host Sean Hannity broadcast from Mar-a-Lago on Monday night. Hannity asked Trump his thoughts about Georgia's recently passed voting law, which has been criticized by Democrats as racist and anti-democratic.​​"Florida, Ohio, all of the states that we won, were properly run," Trump said, claiming that all red states in the 2020 election had "properly run" their elections with enough safeguards against fraud.​
> 
> ...



Just how much time do you spend thinking about Donald Trump?


----------



## DrLove (Apr 20, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> And Hannity and the sheep buy it without question or reservation.



Of course - Since Bill Barr defected, there is nobody who lives further up Rump's butt than Pawn Calamity!


----------



## DrLove (Apr 20, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> Why do you and Sleepy Joe think that elections are fraudulent in Ohio and Florida?
> 
> Trump seems to be spot on correct here.



Neither Sleepy Joe nor I would say such a stupid and transparent thing.


----------



## Polishprince (Apr 20, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you and Sleepy Joe think that elections are fraudulent in Ohio and Florida?
> ...




So Trump is right on this?   That there is no electoral fraud in Ohio and Florida?


----------



## DrLove (Apr 20, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Just how much time do you spend thinking about Donald Trump?



Not near as much as you spend thinking about Jen Psaki


----------



## 007 (Apr 20, 2021)

Trump is wrong.


----------



## StormAl (Apr 20, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Only a loser would make comments this stupid.
> ...


They don't. They believe the vote of those likely to vote against Trump were suppressed by the state. That will change in the next year.


----------



## DrLove (Apr 20, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> So Trump is right on this?   That there is no electoral fraud in Ohio and Florida?



There was no election fraud anywhere amounting to more than onesy-twosy.


----------



## BS Filter (Apr 20, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Yeah, so you want me to believe that a senile demented guy who was unsuccessful in multiple attempts to win the nomination during his extensive political career and didn't campaign suddenly gets millions more votes than Barack Obama.  Bullshit.


----------



## marvin martian (Apr 20, 2021)

DrLove said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > Just how much time do you spend thinking about Donald Trump?
> ...



Says the guy with the Donald Trump avatar.

LOL


----------



## struth (Apr 20, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Only a loser would make comments this stupid.
> 
> Former President Donald Trump has said that there was no election fraud in states that he won during the 2020 presidential election.​​Trump made his comment during an interview with Fox News host Sean Hannity broadcast from Mar-a-Lago on Monday night. Hannity asked Trump his thoughts about Georgia's recently passed voting law, which has been criticized by Democrats as racist and anti-democratic.​​"Florida, Ohio, all of the states that we won, were properly run," Trump said, claiming that all red states in the 2020 election had "properly run" their elections with enough safeguards against fraud.​
> 
> ...


He said they were properly run, with safe guards against fraud...not that zero fraud happened.  It was possible.  The states he lost, at least some of them..in particular PA...did not.

Is reading comp that hard for leftist?


----------



## DrLove (Apr 20, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Says the guy with the Donald Trump avatar.
> 
> LOL



If you could think your way out of a wet paper bag, you'd know that it is Rump's tacky Golden Calf made in China -
Where you still spend a majority of your day worshipping.


----------



## Papageorgio (Apr 20, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Only a loser would make comments this stupid.
> ...



It seems he dreams of Trump. Trump is still living rent free in Dr Love's head. Crazy, I would not have known about the interview had it not been for Mr. Love, a doctor can not be so medically unstable, so we need to take away is license to practice.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Apr 20, 2021)

Most of the fraud occurred in the swing states. This isn't quantum physics.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 20, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Only a loser would make comments this stupid.
> 
> Former President Donald Trump has said that there was no election fraud in states that he won during the 2020 presidential election.​​Trump made his comment during an interview with Fox News host Sean Hannity broadcast from Mar-a-Lago on Monday night. Hannity asked Trump his thoughts about Georgia's recently passed voting law, which has been criticized by Democrats as racist and anti-democratic.​​"Florida, Ohio, all of the states that we won, were properly run," Trump said, claiming that all red states in the 2020 election had "properly run" their elections with enough safeguards against fraud.​
> 
> ...


He's still whining.  What a surprise.  Maybe he'll blow a vein.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 20, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> Yeah, so you want me to believe that a senile demented guy who was unsuccessful in multiple attempts to win the nomination during his extensive political career and didn't campaign suddenly gets millions more votes than Barack Obama.  Bullshit.


Far more people voted.  

Far more people voted. 

Of all the things that could confuse you people, I don't know why this is such a freaking mystery.


----------



## DrLove (Apr 20, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, so you want me to believe that a senile demented guy who was unsuccessful in multiple attempts to win the nomination during his extensive political career and didn't campaign suddenly gets millions more votes than Barack Obama.  Bullshit.
> ...



Most of them are stumped by second grade math.


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 20, 2021)

Papageorgio said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Trump is still the leader of the republican party. As long as he is, he will be discussed. If and when you choose another leader, trump will drop off the chart.


----------



## colfax_m (Apr 20, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> Trump seems to be spot on correct here.


For example, the governor of Texas changed rules for voting due to COVID. 


The exact same thing Trump was accusing other states of having done that invalidated the election.


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 20, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > And Hannity and the sheep buy it without question or reservation.
> ...



Anyone who believes Trumpyberra when he speaks is an idiot.


----------



## Claudette (Apr 20, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Only a loser would make comments this stupid.
> 
> Former President Donald Trump has said that there was no election fraud in states that he won during the 2020 presidential election.​​Trump made his comment during an interview with Fox News host Sean Hannity broadcast from Mar-a-Lago on Monday night. Hannity asked Trump his thoughts about Georgia's recently passed voting law, which has been criticized by Democrats as racist and anti-democratic.​​"Florida, Ohio, all of the states that we won, were properly run," Trump said, claiming that all red states in the 2020 election had "properly run" their elections with enough safeguards against fraud.​
> 
> ...



If there were election fraud in those States someone would have investigated it. Anyone hear about any investigations?? Didn't think so.


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 20, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Trump seems to be spot on correct here.
> ...



Texas doesn't have paper trail for recounts either.  Sounds ripe for corruption.  Lots of Texans are talking about how corrupt and incompetent the Texas GOP is.  Lack of an audit trail needs looking into!

LOL.


----------



## Leviticus (Apr 20, 2021)

Except we know that's not true.  In fact, one of the few confirmed cases of voter fraud in 2020 was in a state he won.

It was also committed by one of his supporters.

A woman attempted to vote in person after already sending in a vote by mail.  She then claimed that the mail in balot was stolen from her and sent in without her consent.  This was BS since the mail in ballot perfectly matched her signature and there was no evidence of forgery

The poll workers offered to let her cast a provisional balot which would override the mail in balot but she refused.  I'm guessing she thought that the polling place wouldn't have access to the fact that she had already voted and she would get to vote for Trump twice.


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 20, 2021)

Claudette said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Only a loser would make comments this stupid.
> ...



2020 is over and done.  Trump lost and all eyes are on 2022.


----------



## DrLove (Apr 20, 2021)

Claudette said:


> If there were election fraud in those States someone would have investigated it. Anyone hear about any investigations?? Didn't think so.



Maybe Uncle Joe is too mature to have filed and lost 68 lawsuits? Yea, that's prolly it.


----------



## Claudette (Apr 20, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > If there were election fraud in those States someone would have investigated it. Anyone hear about any investigations?? Didn't think so.
> ...



LOL I doubt it. He doesn't care and neither does the DNC. They already stole the election so I'm sure they couldn't care less if there were election fraud in those states.


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 20, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



There is a steady trail of right wingers making their pilgrimage to Maralago to kiss the ring.  Trump is still the head of the RNC.


----------



## Claudette (Apr 20, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



I agree. You Dems stole 2020 and the Reps will reap the reward in 2022. Biden has made one fucking mess that will cost we tax payers up the ass.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 20, 2021)

That is the world Trump lives in

Surprising that so many join him


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 20, 2021)

Claudette said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



Squealers got to squeal.


----------



## Claudette (Apr 20, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Well don't hear the left squealing and boy would they if they cared. LOL


----------



## marvin martian (Apr 20, 2021)

DrLove said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > Says the guy with the Donald Trump avatar.
> ...



It doesn't matter what it is, it's a testament to the *vast *amount of time you spend thinking about Donald Trump.  It's a love for the ages, but it's very one-sided.  He's not into you and you need to move on.


----------



## Claudette (Apr 20, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > marvin martian said:
> ...



I noticed that. Whenever they can't think up a good answer they pull the Trump or racist card. 

Trump must live in his head 24/7. Of course he can't brag about the idiot he voted for so its safer to bring up Trump.


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 20, 2021)

Claudette said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Biden doesn't require constant praise. I always felt sorry for trump's cabinet members who were always required to take turns praising trump at every cabinet meeting.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 20, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Only a loser would make comments this stupid.
> 
> Former President Donald Trump has said that there was no election fraud in states that he won during the 2020 presidential election.​​Trump made his comment during an interview with Fox News host Sean Hannity broadcast from Mar-a-Lago on Monday night. Hannity asked Trump his thoughts about Georgia's recently passed voting law, which has been criticized by Democrats as racist and anti-democratic.​​"Florida, Ohio, all of the states that we won, were properly run," Trump said, claiming that all red states in the 2020 election had "properly run" their elections with enough safeguards against fraud.​
> 
> ...



You gals are still utterly obsessed with Trump.    He owns you.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 20, 2021)

Claudette said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



You nailed it.  I find their never ending hard on for Trump endlessly amusing.  I hope they never stop posting these threads.  .


----------



## marvin martian (Apr 20, 2021)

Claudette said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



It's a well-known and well-documented fact that the left cannot discuss Biden without mentioning Trump.  I see it here constantly.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 20, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > And Hannity and the sheep buy it without question or reservation.
> ...


Hey look, there's one now!


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 20, 2021)

WelfareQueen said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Only a loser would make comments this stupid.
> ...


As long as you keep him as head of your party he will be discussed. I can understand why you just wish all talk of him would go away.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 20, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> It's a well-known and well-documented fact that the left cannot discuss Biden without mentioning Trump. I see it here constantly.


Cry it all out, son. So... Back to the topic... Trump embarrassing himself.


----------



## DrLove (Apr 20, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed that. Whenever they can't think up a good answer they pull the Trump or racist card.
> ...



GAAAAH  Those meetings were creepy!!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 20, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Sweetie, he's no longer the President.  He is gone.  And I love it that you gals are so obsessed with Trump.  I mean this sincerely....keep posting the dozen or so Trump threads a day.  . It tells me so much about where you, the Dim Party, and Slo Joe really are....which is nowhere.

These Trump threads are your masturbation.  Who am I to stop you.


----------



## DrLove (Apr 20, 2021)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sweetie, he's no longer the President.  He is gone.  And I love it that you gals are so obsessed with Trump.  I mean this sincerely....keep posting the dozen or so Trump threads a day.  . It tells me so much about where you, the Dim Party, and Slo Joe really are....which is nowhere.
> 
> These Trump threads are your masturbation.  Who am I to stop you.



Sweetie - Tis a fact that the Republican party is now the Trumpublican Party. He is your titular head, which explains why so many decent conservatives have left the party and it is currently in shambles. Carry on!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 20, 2021)

DrLove said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Sweetie, he's no longer the President.  He is gone.  And I love it that you gals are so obsessed with Trump.  I mean this sincerely....keep posting the dozen or so Trump threads a day.  . It tells me so much about where you, the Dim Party, and Slo Joe really are....which is nowhere.
> ...




Thank you again for all the Trump threads.  You and Mac & Cheese are the clubhouse leaders.  Please don't stop.  Every time I see one of these I laugh my ass off.


----------



## LaDairis (Apr 20, 2021)

Trump was wrong to say that.

Just because he won didn't mean there was no fraud or cheating.  

The machines, the late night ballot dumps, the ballot harvests of US military personnel, all of that happened all over the country.  North Carolina did have late night ballot dumps, but they did not overcome the huge lead Trump had with legally cast votes.


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 20, 2021)

Foot in the mouth disease


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 20, 2021)

DrLove said:


> *Trump tells Hannity that all the states he won had no election fraud*
> Only a loser would make comments this stupid.




So you DO admit there was fraud then!  Got it.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 20, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Only a loser would make comments this stupid.
> 
> Former President Donald Trump has said that there was no election fraud in states that he won during the 2020 presidential election.​​Trump made his comment during an interview with Fox News host Sean Hannity broadcast from Mar-a-Lago on Monday night. Hannity asked Trump his thoughts about Georgia's recently passed voting law, which has been criticized by Democrats as racist and anti-democratic.​​"Florida, Ohio, all of the states that we won, were properly run," Trump said, claiming that all red states in the 2020 election had "properly run" their elections with enough safeguards against fraud.​
> 
> ...


So you are saying there was fraud in the states he won?


----------



## colfax_m (Apr 20, 2021)

WelfareQueen said:


> You nailed it. I find their never ending hard on for Trump endlessly amusing. I hope they never stop posting these threads. .


Continuing to cast the Republican Party as the party of Trump is effective for Democrats so i don’t think it’s going to stop anytime soon.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 20, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > You nailed it. I find their never ending hard on for Trump endlessly amusing. I hope they never stop posting these threads. .
> ...



That's great.  If Dims only talk about Trump that means they have no agenda and no ability to govern.    Again, why would I want them to stop?  If the political landscape is Trump then he and his movement have won.


----------



## colfax_m (Apr 20, 2021)

WelfareQueen said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


Are you under the impression that anyone posting threads here is in the business of governing the nation?

We aren’t.

But we are going to make sure that the nation remembers the insanity of the Trump administration before they consider voting for Republicans again.


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 20, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Only a loser would make comments this stupid.
> 
> Former President Donald Trump has said that there was no election fraud in states that he won during the 2020 presidential election.​​Trump made his comment during an interview with Fox News host Sean Hannity broadcast from Mar-a-Lago on Monday night. Hannity asked Trump his thoughts about Georgia's recently passed voting law, which has been criticized by Democrats as racist and anti-democratic.​​"Florida, Ohio, all of the states that we won, were properly run," Trump said, claiming that all red states in the 2020 election had "properly run" their elections with enough safeguards against fraud.​
> 
> ...


and Hannity is Fool enough to believe him...


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 20, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> And Hannity and the sheep buy it without question or reservation.


C'mon. Look at the absolute bullshit you believe.


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 20, 2021)

007 said:


> Trump is wrong.


Serial Liars never think they are wrong.  They think they can Gaslight the world to believe their lies.  trump failed.  He needs to go away.


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 20, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


The insanity of the lowest unemployment for minorities, the insanity of rising wages and a 6,000 dollar increase in yearly income for the Middle class? The insanity of 401K's doubling in a booming stock market? The insanity of no more unwinnable wars? The insanity of backing school choice and charter schools?

We never had it so good. It took a scamdemic and fraud to destroy every wonderful thing he did. How did you ever get this fucking stupid?


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 20, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > And Hannity and the sheep buy it without question or reservation.
> ...


So you admit Trump is a liar.

How can you adore a liar like this?


----------



## colfax_m (Apr 20, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


Had little to do with Trump. Unemployment has been falling for years. Wages were rising before he came into office. So was the stock market, which was fueled under Trump by massive corporate tax cuts which ballooned the deficit in a period of supposed economic greatness.

No, Trump’s real effect was warping the minds of people and harming the very concept of reality. An effect which culminated in masses of his supporters storming the Capitol because they believed his lies.


----------



## 007 (Apr 20, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is wrong.
> ...


I wouldn't call Trump a "serial liar," and I have no idea why he'd say such a stupid thing, because there most certainly was cheating in every state.
But there's no denying he's getting old, and there's younger, tougher, better candidates for president now like MTG, or DeSantis. In fact I'd be all in for a DeSantis/MTG ticket, or even MTG/Boebert. I'm sure the thought of that curls your toes.


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 20, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


They not only adore him....they HUMP him.  They get off on his lies....they are a cult led by a Loser.


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 20, 2021)

007 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Dsantis?  Have you been watching the COVID increase in Florida?  He is Idiocy in Motion.


----------



## 007 (Apr 20, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


What covid increase? You talking about the scamdemic? Doesn't look like anything to be alarmed about to me...






Home | Florida Department of Health COVID-19 Outbreak (floridahealthcovid19.gov)


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 20, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


I said no such thing. Try again.


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 20, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Bullshit rhetoric.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 20, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


So what's the "absolute bullshit" to which you refer?  Those are your words.


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 20, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Think so puke? Wrong again.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 20, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Only a loser would make comments this stupid.
> ...


At least Trump is consistent at being a liar.


----------



## Papageorgio (Apr 20, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > marvin martian said:
> ...



What do I have to do with Republicans? I didn't vote for Trump either time nor did I support the bull in the China shop. The fact you morons let Trump live in your little heads is amazing to me. I moved on to Biden. Keep worshiping Trump, I am sure he enjoys it.


----------



## colfax_m (Apr 20, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Bullshit rhetoric.


Not rhetoric. The truth.

Quick question.  Was unemployment going up or down before Trump took office?


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 20, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Bullshit rhetoric.
> ...


Not like he made it take off. Obama's economy was stagnant as Biden's will be very shortly.


----------



## Mustang (Apr 20, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Only a loser would make comments this stupid.
> 
> Former President Donald Trump has said that there was no election fraud in states that he won during the 2020 presidential election.​​Trump made his comment during an interview with Fox News host Sean Hannity broadcast from Mar-a-Lago on Monday night. Hannity asked Trump his thoughts about Georgia's recently passed voting law, which has been criticized by Democrats as racist and anti-democratic.​​"Florida, Ohio, all of the states that we won, were properly run," Trump said, claiming that all red states in the 2020 election had "properly run" their elections with enough safeguards against fraud.​
> 
> ...


Not only is Trump a bully, he's a wimp, as well. I say that because he's the only president or former president who won't let someone interview him unless he knows beforehand that the interviewer won't challenge him with any hard questions. And Hannity is such a suck up sycophant, that the only instructive thing you learn from the interview is that neither one of them has any qualms about lying.


----------



## colfax_m (Apr 20, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Not like he made it take off. Obama's economy was stagnant as Biden's will be very shortly.


If Obama’s economy was stagnant, so was Trump’s. The economy was remarkably similar under both. The truth isn’t that Trump was amazing and Obama terrible. The truth is that they were both mediocre.


----------



## whitehall (Apr 20, 2021)

First of all "Newsweek" is not independent, it is part of the Washington Post. That having been said you have to wonder when angry lefties going to get over their hatred of the former president and tell us how great the guy in the black face mask is.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 20, 2021)

007 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Wrong chart,  genius.



			florida covid cases graph - Google Search


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 20, 2021)

whitehall said:


> First of all "Newsweek" is not independent, it is part of the Washington Post.


So that's the best you can do? Insulate yourself from doing the big boy work of arguing why they are wrong? Sad.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Apr 20, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, so you want me to believe that a senile demented guy who was unsuccessful in multiple attempts to win the nomination during his extensive political career and didn't campaign suddenly gets millions more votes than Barack Obama.  Bullshit.
> ...



Facts hurt winger feelings. Every Qult45 mouth breather in here knows it, but are too cowardly to own it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 20, 2021)

007 said:


> because there most certainly was cheating in every state.


Delusional cultist


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Apr 20, 2021)

WelfareQueen said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > marvin martian said:
> ...



I hope you never stop getting pissy about them.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 20, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...



Do have reading comprehension issues are so you just real slow?   Dims are obsessed with Trump.  Here, in the media, and in politics.  As long as the conversation is centered on Trump then the Dims and their agenda and governing is an afterthought.


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 20, 2021)

WelfareQueen said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


He's no longer the president, but until he is no longer the leader of the republican party, he will be discussed. I understand why you would wish trump could be forgotten. I look forward to that day too. Perhaps when all your politicians quit making their pilgrimage to kiss his ring, he can be forgotten.


----------



## colfax_m (Apr 20, 2021)

WelfareQueen said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


Biden and his administration barely mention him. Congress is pushing their agenda without a concern over Trump. I think you need to pay closer attention


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 20, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Only a loser would make comments this stupid.
> ...



They didn't say that the elections in Florida and Ohio were fraudulent.  They're commenting on the stupidity of Donald Trump suggesting that the only the elections in the states he lost are fraudulent.  The states he won are fine.


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 20, 2021)

WelfareQueen said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



How is he gone?  We're discussing today's interview on FOX News.  Trump is making news and we're discussing it.  Don't you want to discuss the lying piece of shit you voted for?  As long as the Republican Party is sucking his dick, and begging for his approval, we'll be here pointing your stupidty.

I mean how bright can anyone be who calls themselves "Welfare Queen"?  That's the original Reagan racist lie.  Every time I see you post, I am reminded that everything that Republicans have done since 1980 was built on racism, lies, and screwing over the American workers in favour of his wealthy buddies.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 20, 2021)

_“Trump tells Hannity that all the states he won had no election fraud”_

The same is true of all the states Trump lost.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 20, 2021)

WelfareQueen said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


Wrong. 

Trump opponents would enjoy nothing more than to see Trump gone.

But Trump refuses to go; he refuses to do as other former presidents have done and retire from the political arena.

And as long as Trump remains in the political arena – calling for fellow Republicans to be primaried, attending political conventions and events, pretending to be a political ‘king-maker’ – it’s perfectly appropriate and warranted to discuss Trump as a current political figure.


----------



## Chillicothe (Apr 20, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> *Anyone that believes over 80 million people voted for Biden is an idiot......you want me to believe that a senile demented guy who was unsuccessful in multiple attempts ..... suddenly gets millions more votes than Barack Obama.*


I, for one, do not know how many people voted '_for'_ Joe Biden.
But the inescapable fact is it had to be more than voted for Don Trump.

Worse, it could very well be that very very few voted '_for'_ Joe Biden.......so most of those 81,000,000 votes were '_against'_ Don Trump.  That could be unsettling for some.  I think.

And then, the poster *'BS Filter' *continues:
1. *'senile demented guy' previously unsuccessful.*
2. But still won the election.
3. Ergo, that's how bad the senile guy's competitor was.

ps......That is from a Captain Obvious _Ted Talk.  _ Duh!
---------------------------------------------------------
[/QUOTE]


BULLDOG said:


> *I always felt sorry for trump's cabinet members who were always required to take turns praising trump at every cabinet meeting.*


*
*


DrLove said:


> *GAAAAH  Those meetings were creepy!!*



Oh yeah, creepy squared.
I watched that first one ...it may very well be the one in the linked video above....and I thought our government has morphed into North Korea's.   Dear Leader creepiness, on steroids.   Eeeeeuuww!
------------------------------------------------------------


colfax_m said:


> *Continuing to cast the Republican Party as the party of Trump is effective for Democrats*


Yupper, it's called belling the cat.  As long as the GOP genuflects to Trumpism.....well, if I was a Democrat, which I ain't....but if I was, I'd tar 'em with the MAGA-brush all day long.  After all 81 million voters rejected the moke.  So tie that can to the cat's tail and scare it down the street.  All day long.
IMHO
-----------------------------------------------------------



007 said:


> *In fact I'd be all in for ...... MTG/Boebert. I'm sure the thought of that curls your toes.*


Well, perhaps it curls the toes of the poster *'007'* is responding to, but......but for my avatar, we say.....Hoooooyah!!  A snarkpalooza for the ages.   Jewish Space Lasers protected by the 2nd Amendment. 
Bring it on.

That pairing remind me of a dream ticket I used to facetiously make toasts to, to wit, _Sara Palin _coupled with_ Michelle Bachman._
As satire-rich as that would have been it also  would have tragically endangered all women's efforts in so many things.

Still, you gotta admit, a _MTG & Boebert_ team would be laughfest hooter to the max.
 (but with the same risk to women's issues as _Palin/Bachman_).


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 20, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...




Canada is a socialist shit hole.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 20, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



I don't know how many times I can say,  I love these Trump threads.  Please don't stop.


----------



## Papageorgio (Apr 20, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Not like he made it take off. Obama's economy was stagnant as Biden's will be very shortly.
> ...



I agree, lots of hype for both but that was because partisans are just what they are.


----------



## BS Filter (Apr 20, 2021)

Chillicothe said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > *Anyone that believes over 80 million people voted for Biden is an idiot......you want me to believe that a senile demented guy who was unsuccessful in multiple attempts ..... suddenly gets millions more votes than Barack Obama.*
> ...





BULLDOG said:


> *I always felt sorry for trump's cabinet members who were always required to take turns praising trump at every cabinet meeting.*





DrLove said:


> *GAAAAH  Those meetings were creepy!!*



Oh yeah, creepy squared.
I watched that first one ...it may very well be the one in the linked video above....and I thought our government has morphed into North Korea's.   Dear Leader creepiness, on steroids.   Eeeeeuuww!
------------------------------------------------------------


colfax_m said:


> *Continuing to cast the Republican Party as the party of Trump is effective for Democrats*


Yupper, it's called belling the cat.  As long as the GOP genuflects to Trumpism.....well, if I was a Democrat, which I ain't....but if I was, I'd tar 'em with the MAGA-brush all day long.  After all 81 million voters rejected the moke.  So tie that can to the cat's tail and scare it down the street.  All day long.
IMHO
-----------------------------------------------------------



007 said:


> *In fact I'd be all in for ...... MTG/Boebert. I'm sure the thought of that curls your toes.*


Well, perhaps it curls the toes of the poster *'007'* is responding to, but......but for my avatar, we say.....Hoooooyah!!  A snarkpalooza for the ages.   Jewish Space Lasers protected by the 2nd Amendment. 
Bring it on.

That pairing remind me of a dream ticket I used to facetiously make toasts to, to wit, _Sara Palin _coupled with_ Michelle Bachman._
As satire-rich as that would have been it also  would have tragically endangered all women's efforts in so many things.

Still, you gotta admit, a _MTG & Boebert_ team would be laughfest hooter to the max.
(but with the same risk to women's issues as _Palin/Bachman_).
[/QUOTE]
In a country with a fair impartial press Trump would have won.  The Democrat party propaganda machine is well oiled.


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 20, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> Chillicothe said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...


In a country with a fair impartial press Trump would have won.  The Democrat party propaganda machine is well oiled.
[/QUOTE]

If trump wasn't such a dick, he would have gotten more votes.


----------



## BS Filter (Apr 20, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Chillicothe said:
> ...



If trump wasn't such a dick, he would have gotten more votes.
[/QUOTE]
I don't care if he's a dick.  He put the American people first.  He did his job.  I'm really not into smooth talking lying bureaucrats like Obama Bin Biden.


----------



## Crepitus (Apr 20, 2021)

Post #2


Mac1958 said:


> And Hannity and the sheep buy it without question or reservation.


Post #3



Polishprince said:


> Why do you and Sleepy Joe think that elections are fraudulent in Ohio and Florida?


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 20, 2021)

007 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 20, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


You know you jack off to a picture of trump.....


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 20, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


And this increase is even as  DeSantis  cooks the numbers to meet his political fortune.


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 20, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


What did Trump do that was racist while he was in office? Comprehend that?


----------



## 22lcidw (Apr 20, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


We will sell out this nation as we see fit. Kill each other now.


----------



## skews13 (Apr 20, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



There was no voter fraud anywhere. 

Biden won by a landslide.

Democrats took back the Senate.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Aldo Raine (Apr 20, 2021)

007 said:


> Trump is wrong.


Always 
MAGA


----------



## evenflow1969 (Apr 21, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Only a loser would make comments this stupid.
> ...


They are not fraudulent.  They are pointing out how fucking stupid Trump is by saying it's only fraudulent if they did not vote for me. Kinda like when Trump said only he tells the truth.  Or like when your girlfriend says  You need to trust me.


----------



## DrLove (Apr 21, 2021)

evenflow1969 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you and Sleepy Joe think that elections are fraudulent in Ohio and Florida?
> ...



Check's in the mail
I promise I won't cum in your mouth
No honey, you don't look fat in that dress
Etc etc etc 

And of course as Donnie so magnificently channeled Orwell:


----------



## evenflow1969 (Apr 21, 2021)

DrLove said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Yep they be nuts


----------



## eddiew37 (Apr 21, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > And Hannity and the sheep buy it without question or reservation.
> ...


You're right BS   Election was a fraud     Biden outsmarted all republicans    We're in good hands with him


----------



## BS Filter (Apr 21, 2021)

eddiew37 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Biden didn't outsmart anyone.  The gangsters behind the curtains set it up.  Biden's a puppet.  Take a punctuation class.  It'll make you look smarter.


----------



## Chillicothe (Apr 21, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> *"The gangsters behind the curtains set it up"*



And who be them?
Let's man up poster BS, and name names.
And tell us _how you know_ those names are the ones.
The ones who engineered this humongous ginormous biggest fraud ever in history.

Saddle up, mi amigo.  
Take your shot, show us what you've got.


----------



## BS Filter (Apr 21, 2021)

Chillicothe said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > *"The gangsters behind the curtains set it up"*
> ...


The Democrat party pawns in every precinct.  Never has the vote count stopped in the middle of the night.  We know something was wrong because Democrats didn't want to be observed counting the votes.


----------



## eddiew37 (Apr 21, 2021)

What of those 2 senate races in Ga?  You don't think it was closely watched by Republicans ?? Where was fraud there OR are Biden and Dems so much smarter than Repubs?


----------



## Chillicothe (Apr 21, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> *"The Democrat party pawns in every precinct."*




Umm, poster *BS,* go back to *post #112*, where the query was made to your avatar to----"_name names"._

You didn't.
Perhaps, you simply won't.
Perhaps, you can't.

But the fact remains, you whirl & twirl here in this discussion but never offer anything that has gravitas.  Anything that conveys a sense of credibility or veritas.

I mean no disrespect, but you come across as that empty drum which makes the most noise.  
For example, you claim there are '_Democrat party pawns in every precinct' _and you seem to imply they are the "gangsters" (your word, not mine) who "stole" the election.

Well, there are about 174,000 voting precincts in America....yet, you can't or won't name a single individual from any those 'crime scenes'.  
174,000+....yet you come up empty handed?

I say, respectfully.......that you don't know what your are talking about.  (see the empty drum analogy above.)

Peace.


----------



## BS Filter (Apr 21, 2021)

Chillicothe said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > *"The Democrat party pawns in every precinct."*
> ...


I don't give a damn what you think.  Democrats are sick hateful sniveling little bitches and that includes you.


----------



## Care4all (Apr 21, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> Chillicothe said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...


The vote count went on for days, in order to verify and count the millions of absentee ballots.  Obviously, they are going to take reprieve from counting and get some sleep....

but who are you talking about that stopped vote counting in the middle of the night that gives you concern?


----------



## SmokeALib (Apr 21, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Only a loser would make comments this stupid.
> 
> Former President Donald Trump has said that there was no election fraud in states that he won during the 2020 presidential election.​​Trump made his comment during an interview with Fox News host Sean Hannity broadcast from Mar-a-Lago on Monday night. Hannity asked Trump his thoughts about Georgia's recently passed voting law, which has been criticized by Democrats as racist and anti-democratic.​​"Florida, Ohio, all of the states that we won, were properly run," Trump said, claiming that all red states in the 2020 election had "properly run" their elections with enough safeguards against fraud.​
> 
> ...


Trump is right, dumbass. Democrats will do anything to gain power. These worthless leftist traitors will lie, steal, cheat, deceive, and even kill to gain power over an unsuspecting, brainwashed populace. For the most part, conservatives are accountable to a higher power,  that you - as a worthless leftist traitor - could never understand.


----------



## SmokeALib (Apr 21, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> Chillicothe said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...


Well said.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 22, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Only a loser would make comments this stupid.
> 
> Former President Donald Trump has said that there was no election fraud in states that he won during the 2020 presidential election.​​Trump made his comment during an interview with Fox News host Sean Hannity broadcast from Mar-a-Lago on Monday night. Hannity asked Trump his thoughts about Georgia's recently passed voting law, which has been criticized by Democrats as racist and anti-democratic.​​"Florida, Ohio, all of the states that we won, were properly run," Trump said, claiming that all red states in the 2020 election had "properly run" their elections with enough safeguards against fraud.​
> 
> ...


They have something in common with all of the states he lost.


----------



## Chillicothe (Apr 22, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> *"Democrats are sick hateful sniveling little bitches and that includes you.*


I'm gonna presume that the above is a tacit confession that the poster "*BS"..*...... is all bluff, bluster, puffery, and.....forgive me for being so obvious, but also....."*BS*".

It's like this poster "*BS*"...... if you make an assertion in responsible adult discourse it is incumbent upon the 'assertor' to offer some sourcing, vetting, accepted facts, on that assertion.

ps........Captain Obvious' TED Talks has a segment titled _"Responsible Adult Discourse for Dummies"._
Maybe it's on YouTube.  Maybe not.  I dunno.  
Nonetheless, I would advise that you strive to be a better you.
Peace   

ps.....my poor overworked avatar ain't a Democrat.  They don't want him. He's too conservative. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------



SmokeALib said:


> *"These worthless leftist traitors will lie, steal, cheat, deceive, and even kill to gain power over an unsuspecting, brainwashed populace. For the most part, conservatives are accountable to a higher power, that you - as a worthless leftist traitor - could never understand."*



Well, it reads as if poster *Smoke* was a tad over-caffeinated last evening, e.g.,   '_traitors, lie, steal, cheat, deceive, kill'!_

Whew!!!
Still, we are heartened by his seeking a _'higher power'._

Accordingly, we suggest freely (and worth every penny of that)......to try  Yoga, or Tai Chi (I like TC better than Yoga, but to each his own);  couple it with some Herbal Tea, and maybe one of the chanting regimens for your karmic peace --Theravada; Mahayana Sutra, or Vajrayana.

Clearly, your karma is disturbed, bewildered, and bereft.
But, reassuringly,  all here on the forum wish you peace.

That, and to maybe grow up and be a rational thinking adult who knows how to participate in mature respectful discourse.

We are optimists.


----------



## eddiew37 (Apr 22, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> Chillicothe said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...


Democrats are thoughtful, peaceful, respectful  and very intelligent ..... Republicans are stupid AH's..


----------



## DrLove (Apr 22, 2021)

WelfareQueen said:


> I don't know how many times I can say,  I love these Trump threads.  Please don't stop.



Until you and those like you continue to let Trumpy Bear lead you around by the short-n-curlies, we will be discussing him. Glad you like it!


----------



## DrLove (Apr 22, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> -
> View attachment 482179



Yep, what we're seeing now is the post spring break surge - Which of course went home to other states with many of these kids no doubt killing more than one Grandma. Governor Ron was too stupid and too greedy to tell the kids to stay home this year.


----------



## DrLove (Apr 22, 2021)

candycorn said:


> They have something in common with all of the states he lost.



Yep - There was no fraud of consequence in either the states Rump lost OR the ones he won. 
Donnie's whining reminds me of this scene from an old Albert Brooks movie. 
Albert is a marketing exec who retires early, buys a motor home, sets out to discover America and makes the mistake of stopping in Vegas where his wife loses their entire nest egg after sneaking out of  the room in middle of the night.


----------



## SmokeALib (Apr 22, 2021)

Chillicothe said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > *"Democrats are sick hateful sniveling little bitches and that includes you.*
> ...





Chillicothe said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > *"Democrats are sick hateful sniveling little bitches and that includes you.*
> ...


No - you are leftists. You depend on a huge, unaccountable, and bankrupt government to think and do for you. You society-suckers really have no use.


----------



## McRib (Apr 22, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Only a loser would make comments this stupid.
> 
> Former President Donald Trump has said that there was no election fraud in states that he won during the 2020 presidential election.​​Trump made his comment during an interview with Fox News host Sean Hannity broadcast from Mar-a-Lago on Monday night. Hannity asked Trump his thoughts about Georgia's recently passed voting law, which has been criticized by Democrats as racist and anti-democratic.​​"Florida, Ohio, all of the states that we won, were properly run," Trump said, claiming that all red states in the 2020 election had "properly run" their elections with enough safeguards against fraud.​
> 
> ...



That man is mind numbingly stupid.


----------



## DrLove (Apr 22, 2021)

odanny said:


> That man is mind numbingly stupid.



I don't think he's as stupid as he is evil. Give him credit - He knows how to sell snake oil to losers.


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 22, 2021)

WelfareQueen said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



*Well, that's a well reasoned, thoughtful response to a well-reasoned and accurate post.  Triggered much, Queenie???

Canada is definitely a socialist country, but most certainly NOT a shithole.  It's the best country in the world to live in.  I think the USA made the top 10, but barely.

The USA is the only socialist shithole in the first world.  Republicans did that with their lies about "welfare queens" and urban poor.  You're the clown who believed ever word.  No universal health care, no maternity leave, no vacations for American workers.  Just tax breaks for billionaires and oil companies.

Stupid is as stupid does.*


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 22, 2021)

SmokeALib said:


> Chillicothe said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...


*and you are a trump HUMPER!*


----------



## Mr Natural (Apr 22, 2021)

Is this guy still whining about losing an election?


----------



## surada (Jun 4, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Only a loser would make comments this stupid.
> 
> Former President Donald Trump has said that there was no election fraud in states that he won during the 2020 presidential election.​​Trump made his comment during an interview with Fox News host Sean Hannity broadcast from Mar-a-Lago on Monday night. Hannity asked Trump his thoughts about Georgia's recently passed voting law, which has been criticized by Democrats as racist and anti-democratic.​​"Florida, Ohio, all of the states that we won, were properly run," Trump said, claiming that all red states in the 2020 election had "properly run" their elections with enough safeguards against fraud.​
> 
> ...



This is a riot.


----------



## cnm (Jun 4, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> Yeah, so you want me to believe that a senile demented guy who was unsuccessful in multiple attempts to win the nomination during his extensive political career and didn't campaign suddenly gets millions more votes than Barack Obama. Bullshit.


Biden didn't need to campaign, Trump campaigned for him. He was very effective.


----------



## surada (Jun 4, 2021)

struth said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Only a loser would make comments this stupid.
> ...



LOL They were ALL properly run.  Remember him saying that if he lost the election was rigged.. This is pitiful delusion for a grown man.


----------



## surada (Jun 4, 2021)

cnm said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, so you want me to believe that a senile demented guy who was unsuccessful in multiple attempts to win the nomination during his extensive political career and didn't campaign suddenly gets millions more votes than Barack Obama. Bullshit.
> ...



Trump was successful, wasn't he? Some people enjoy spectacle even if just for the laughs and outrageous statements.


----------



## surada (Jun 4, 2021)

surada said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...


----------



## struth (Jun 4, 2021)

surada said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


something can be rigged against someone and properly run.  For example....my local little league, the games can be properly run...the Umps, etc, but the league rigged so that the best kids end up on one team. 

I know this is a hard concept for the dembots...critical thinking is required...or well a basic understanding of English and what words mean....


----------



## cnm (Jun 4, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Canada is definitely a socialist country, but most certainly NOT a shithole. It's the best country in the world to live in. I think the USA made the top 10, but barely.


Depends on the list of course, but the US made 23rd in this one, Canada 4th...









						Ranked: World's Best Countries For Its Citizens To Live, 2020 - CEOWORLD magazine
					

Beneath all the wealth and success a country amasses, is the actual driving force that makes it a numero uno leader across the globe. Yes, we are talking about none other than the citizenship of a nation. The Netherlands has been recognized as the best country in the world for its citizens to...




					ceoworld.biz


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 4, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> And Hannity and the sheep buy it without question or reservation.


I have seen countless calls to investigate and audit ALL THE FUCKING STATES.  So, go for it.  What are you afraid of?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 4, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


That dude masturbates to Trump.  He's become nothing but a fucking troll with no ability to do anything but yell TRUMPTRUMPTRUMP when we're talking about cookie recipes.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 4, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > And Hannity and the sheep buy it without question or reservation.
> ...


Go ahead!


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 4, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> That dude masturbates to Trump.  He's become nothing but a fucking troll with no ability to do anything but yell TRUMPTRUMPTRUMP when we're talking about cookie recipes.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 4, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > That dude masturbates to Trump.  He's become nothing but a fucking troll with no ability to do anything but yell TRUMPTRUMPTRUMP when we're talking about cookie recipes.


Exhibit A


----------



## cnm (Jun 4, 2021)

surada said:


> Trump was successful, wasn't he?


Should open a campaign consultancy, he's got Biden's win for a reference...


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 4, 2021)

Republicans.....When we win, we deserved it
When we lose, we were cheated

Even on the same ballot


----------



## Clipper (Jun 4, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...


Stupidity can now be defined by any fool who believes a word coming out of Trump's yap. And that goes for his pal Hannity who parrots the deranged rants of the biggest loser in the history of American politics.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 4, 2021)

surada said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Only a loser would make comments this stupid.
> ...


But his Cult thinks this delusional statement is perfectly fine.  Which makes me very concerned about the mental stability of his leg humpers.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 4, 2021)

Clipper said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Remember that the lies and denial of trump caused the death and pain of millions of Americans during the dark years of the trump Regime.  Yes, Joe beat the snot out of your lover...humper trump.


----------



## Chillicothe (Jun 4, 2021)

struth said:


> "...*so that the best kids end up on one team."*


You know, if memory serves that is what Don Trump promised us. "_Only the best people"._ 
And how did that turn out for us?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> *"So, go for it."*


So go for auditing all the states?

Well, let's look at it from a pragmatic businessman's (or businesswoman's) standpoint.  
Don Trump and/or the GOP is the, ah, 'complainant'. 
The  putative winner is Joe Biden  _per the long established legal protocols of vote tallies, verification_ of tallies by multiple layers of authorized officials AND the certification by the Congress of the United States of America.

Trump/GOP complains they were cheated and they desire a full blown audit of all ballots.
OK, do it.
And pay for it.
First put up the surety bonds in full for the cost of such.
And agree with the 'defendant' parties, and/or impartial judge on the choice of vetted, experienced, credible auditors. 

There is an expectation, at least from me, that such 'skin-in-the-game' investment will do a couple of things: 
1. Winnow out the jackass nutjobbery that seems attracted to this kind of disruption. 
2. Ensures that the American taxpayers of any particular state won't get stiffed by the Trump/GOP for footing the bill for their vanity.


Anyway, that's kinda the way I view it.


----------



## DrLove (Jun 4, 2021)

struth said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


Somehow we gotta eliminate the word “rigged” from your vocabulary.
Sadly Dear Leader used it 10-15 times a day for the past year so y’all must be dutiful lil parrots.
Would a few crackers help change anything Polly?


----------



## DrLove (Jun 4, 2021)

Chillicothe said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > "...*so that the best kids end up on one team."*
> ...


I don’t think there’d be interested in an honest audit by people who know how to properly run them. Plus, those have already been done in every state.

‘Sides, Ninja/ Q-Kook audits are much more fun and do a better job of perpetuating The Bigly Lie. After all, this is the party they’ve become. Policy and ideas? Meh - It’s about grievance politics and “owning the Libs”. Sad


----------



## DrLove (Jun 4, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Republicans.....When we win, we deserved it
> When we lose, we were cheated
> 
> Even on the same ballot


Have you ever seen such a large swath of American adults act like such pathetically spoiled children? 
“Cheater - I’m gonna tell my Mom!”


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 4, 2021)

DrLove said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans.....When we win, we deserved it
> ...


I always understood that Trump was a spoiled rich kid

But never imagined so many Republicans would join him in his delusions


----------



## 22lcidw (Jun 4, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > That dude masturbates to Trump.  He's become nothing but a fucking troll with no ability to do anything but yell TRUMPTRUMPTRUMP when we're talking about cookie recipes.


That dude would survive an economic collapse over most on an inner city area.


----------



## DrLove (Jun 4, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


The smart ones don’t really believe it. They’re just afraid.


----------



## surada (Jun 4, 2021)

struth said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...



Trump sabotaged his reelection and then told his Trumpies NOT to use mail in ballots. He's been undermining elections since 2016. I'm afraid Americans are simply disgusted with him. He lost fair and square. He's just not much of a man.


----------



## Peace (Jun 4, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Only a loser would make comments this stupid.
> 
> Former President Donald Trump has said that there was no election fraud in states that he won during the 2020 presidential election.​​Trump made his comment during an interview with Fox News host Sean Hannity broadcast from Mar-a-Lago on Monday night. Hannity asked Trump his thoughts about Georgia's recently passed voting law, which has been criticized by Democrats as racist and anti-democratic.​​"Florida, Ohio, all of the states that we won, were properly run," Trump said, claiming that all red states in the 2020 election had "properly run" their elections with enough safeguards against fraud.​
> 
> ...



Of course and the only reason why Trump didn’t win Iowa in 2016 during the Primary was because Ted Cruz and the GOP stole it from him…

See if Trump does not win then it was stolen because who doesn’t love the great and wonderful Donald “ the Marvelous “ Trump?


----------



## surada (Jun 4, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Only a loser would make comments this stupid.
> ...



He'll get even with the GOP.. He thinks they weren't sufficiently loyal.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 4, 2021)

DrLove said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


They have sold out their credibility


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 4, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Only a loser would make comments this stupid.
> ...


Hard to believe Republicans still listen to Trump cry wolf about stolen elections


----------



## surada (Jun 4, 2021)

Chillicothe said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > "...*so that the best kids end up on one team."*
> ...



Of course Trump should pay for the audits.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 4, 2021)

surada said:


> Chillicothe said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


Trump never pays for anything


----------



## surada (Jun 4, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Chillicothe said:
> ...



That's true.. He even stiffed his lawyers.


----------



## BS Filter (Jun 4, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> Clipper said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...


Sleepy Joe can't even beat the snot out of his limp dick.


----------



## struth (Jun 4, 2021)

surada said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


hahhahaaha


----------



## DrLove (Jun 4, 2021)

struth said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


“Hahahahahaahah” is always a brilliant response to well, EVERYTHING!!


----------



## surada (Jun 4, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Clipper said:
> ...



Maybe that's your problem.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 4, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Only a loser would make comments this stupid.



Soooooo........ you BELIEVE in election fraud, know it happens, you just never think it happens within the DNC?  Yep.  That sure was a stupid comment.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 4, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Only a loser would make comments this stupid.
> ...




For Glove and the rest of the anti-Trump left:  at least 25 hours a day.  Hate is all that holds the Left together, obviously, certainly, they have no love for Biden.


----------



## surada (Jun 4, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Only a loser would make comments this stupid.
> ...



Trump claimed that 3-5 million illegals voted in 2016.. .. and never did anything about it. What makes you think he's NOT lying again?


----------



## struth (Jun 4, 2021)

DrLove said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


it is...especially to that post 

obviously he’s admitting that trump would have won had he not said don’t mail in your votes...so the question.is what happened to the votes of all the people?


----------



## DrLove (Jun 21, 2021)

surada said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Trumpy even brought in the brilliant election fraud sleuth Kris Kobach to find those 3-5 million illegals.
He found well … Zero and quietly slithered back home to Kansas.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 21, 2021)

DrLove said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Trump went home to Kansas, Glove?  Geeez----  you really do have your head in the fucking clouds.  What are you on---- I want some.

Next thing you know you'll be trying to tell us that Dorothy and Toto ran for the Republican Senate?


----------



## surada (Jun 21, 2021)

DrLove said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Just like the investigators he sent to Hawaii to prove Obama was from Kenya. LOLOL


----------



## Leo123 (Jun 21, 2021)

surada said:


> Just like the investigators he sent to Hawaii to prove Obama was from Kenya. LOLOL


And Obama 'found' a fake BC.  You TDSers are such suckers.


----------



## surada (Jun 21, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Just like the investigators he sent to Hawaii to prove Obama was from Kenya. LOLOL
> ...




LOLOL.. Its impossible for Obama to have been born in British East Africa.. If he had been his birth would have been registered at the nearest US Embassy .. OTHERWISE his mother couldn't have brought the baby thru Customs and Immigration into the US. There's really no  excuse for your kind of ignorance.


----------



## monkrules (Jun 30, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> There is a steady trail of right wingers making their pilgrimage to Maralago to kiss the ring.  Trump is still the head of the RNC.


Would you allow me to rephrase your statement, just a bit, for the fun of it? I'd like it to read:

There is a steady trail of right wingers making their pilgrimage to Maralago to kiss the head of the RNC leader, Donald trump.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 30, 2021)

monkrules 
I'm sure that when they pucker up, anything close by gets kissed.


----------

